# YOUR FAVOURITE FRUIT



## Tailsy (Feb 10, 2009)

CAPS BECAUSE FRUIT IS AMAZING.

I love dragonfruit, starfruit, papaya, pomegranates, apples, oranges, tangerines, mandarins, bananas, mangoes, peaches, limes ajghrdjhs\ljntdz I LOVE FRUIT, OKAY!?

Screw polls! What's your favourite fruit?

(If you have never tried dragonfruit go and try one.)


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 10, 2009)

I LOVE FRUIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't have a favorite, because I love them all equally. Other than bananas, which I really don't like for some reason. :|


----------



## see ya (Feb 10, 2009)

Peaches. Straight up fucking peaches, man. And kiwis. I don't think there's a single fruit I hate (I've never tried Durian), but those two are close to my heart. 

What sucks about being a peach lover is that you only have about two weeks to enjoy really good peaches. The rest, you have to settle for much, much less. Life must be good for someone who's favorite fruit is apples....


----------



## surskitty (Feb 10, 2009)

I love everything except tomatoes~ but I'm allergic to mangoes (and latex) /)_(\

TROPICAL FRUIT YES~~ are pineapples fruit?


----------



## Espeon (Feb 10, 2009)

Let's see;
Apples, oranges, bananas, mandarins, mangoes, peaches, grapes (red only), pineapple, strawberries. Do raisins count?
Most things.

It's probably easier to type out my disliked fruits.
Namely pears, apricots, tinned fruits and the like. Oh, and coconuts.
EDIT: I HATE KIWI!

I'm going to buy myself a dragonfruit in the near future!


----------



## Zyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Pretty much every fruit, except bananas. They're just... blegh.

Green apples > Red apples.

Berries are the best though. mmmm strawberries :O~


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Feb 10, 2009)

i like tomatoes, strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, banas, oranges, mandarines and pomegranates best


----------



## Jason-Kun (Feb 10, 2009)

Peaches, Grapes, Plumbs, Mangos, and Strawberries. Those are the best fruits there are, hands down.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmmm...

The only fruits I don't like are coconut and jackfruit. My favorites are probably oranges, dragonfruit, and starfruit.

I like to eat tomatoes fresh. Anybody else ever try that?

Anybody else here also a fan on kumquats and clementines?


----------



## Retsu (Feb 10, 2009)

Dragonfruit, pomegranate, honeycrisp apples, lemons.

Yes, I eat lemons.


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 10, 2009)

PINEAPPLE, cherries, strawberries, raspberries, peaches, blackberries, starfruit, tomatoes, bananas, plums, apples (Any kind except red 'delicious' blech) grapes, kiwis, does melon count? If so watermelon, cantaloupe~
Yeah I like fruit ^-^
Were can I get dragon fruit? I've never heard of it D: I WANT SOME.


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Feb 10, 2009)

BANANAS.
Cherries are maybe second.
I also quite like apples, oranges, peaches, pomegranates (but they're annoying to eat), pears, green grapes and pineapples.
I hate kiwis, tomatoes, strawberries and all other berries except blueberries, they're kinda okay.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 10, 2009)

Ice tiger said:


> Were can I get dragon fruit? I've never heard of it D: I WANT SOME.


Vietnam and Cambodia, but I'm sure other parts of Southeast Asia and maybe southern China grow it as well.

If you're not willing to leave the country, though, I suggest your local Oriental market.


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 10, 2009)

And it is gooood.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 10, 2009)

PLUMS.

I love the hell out of them. When I can get them, I eat one for breakfast every morning. And I am sad when they are not in season, like right now. :(


----------



## Jolty (Feb 10, 2009)

sudden nostalgia of 4 years ago rofl

...ORANGES.


----------



## Taliax (Feb 10, 2009)

FRUIT OMC (which stands for oh my cheese, of course XD) 

Well, I like every fruit I've tried exept for tomatoes and grapes. Kiwi, peaches, stawberries and pears are especially pwnsome. Ashley

AND OMC I CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT CANTALOPE! XD (_wayyy_ to much all caps :/)


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 10, 2009)

I have wanted to try Starfruit. The fact that it is a super fruit, being generally all good and no bad cept for those who have certain conditions sounds great. Dragon Fruit sounds interesting, so I'll have to find a place that sells it.

As for my favorite fruit....I like oranges, Tangelos(they are awesome!), Granny Smith Apples, Golden Delicious, Raspberries, and Blackberries. Cherries are okay, but most fruit I really don't like. I seriously need to get me some Dragonfruit and Starfruit right now.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 10, 2009)

Pears, yellow apples, and bananas, in that order.

I now wish to try some dragonfruit.


----------



## Silversnow (Feb 10, 2009)

Pomegranates, blood oranges, cherries, strawberries, raspberries, _fresh_ apples, peaches, pears.

I MUST FIND A DRAGONFRUIT.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Feb 10, 2009)

Appearently we found my brain. 

I like Mangos and Pomegranits, pineapple and bananas are good too. Ooh, i should make a smoothie!


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Feb 10, 2009)

Charizard Morph said:


> Ooh, i should make a smoothie!


Now there's an idea. A dragonfruit smoothie.


----------



## Dewgong (Feb 10, 2009)

Pomegranate.


----------



## octobr (Feb 10, 2009)

Fave fruit? I'd have to say Dezzuu.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 10, 2009)

Verne said:


> Fave fruit? I'd have to say Dezzuu.


LOLOLOL U R SO FUNY AND RANDOM XD

now leave me the fuck alone 



<3 verne


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 10, 2009)

I like eating mixes of dried fruit. I've been addicted to this delicious mix you can get at Tesco's (sultanas, cherries, apricots, cherries, raisins and peel), and I love the dried bannana and apple chips you can get at health food shops.

I also eat a lot of tinned fruit, specifically pineapple, peaches and those yummy tropical mixes.

I don't eat much fresh fruit because it tends to go off before I have a chance to eat it, although I do enjoy kiwis. I also love most berries, but they're way too expensive for a starving student like me. As are Innocent smoothies, which might be the greatest things ever ):


----------



## octobr (Feb 10, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> LOLOLOL U R SO FUNY AND RANDOM XD
> 
> now leave me the fuck alone
> 
> ...


You know I love you man.

We cannot be if you are not a fag.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 10, 2009)

Verne said:


> You know I love you man.
> 
> We cannot be if you are not a fag.


Ahem.

Half-fag.


----------



## Darksong (Feb 10, 2009)

Definitely oranges and pineapples.

Mmmm, pineapple juice ~


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 10, 2009)

I LOVE FRUIT!

Cherries, strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, pineapple and mangoes.

There is no fruit I hate.

And Dragonfruit sound awesome so I'll try and get some...


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 10, 2009)

Mango. >=]

I have tried dragonfruit but I didn't like it.


----------



## Felidire (Feb 10, 2009)

Pomegranate is my favourite. ..oh fuck off, I felt unique because I thought no one else would like them. xD

but yea.. awesome fruit. ,xP


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Feb 10, 2009)

Frozen dragonfruit (juiced :]), frozen mango, frozen navel orange, fuji apple, granny smith apple, frozen pineapple, frozen rockmelon, frozen honeydew melon, frozen seedless watermelon (cutting it in half, and eating it with a spoon 8]), frozen kiwi, guava & apple juice and frozen strawberries.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 10, 2009)

Mango, kiwi, passion fruit (passion fruit most of all, but it is hardly ever at perfect ripeness :( ), starfruit... Really, as long as the quality of the fruit is good it is delicious. Oranges, grapefruit (pink grapefruit!), apples (green)... I don't think I've ever honestly disliked a fruit.


----------



## octobr (Feb 10, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> Ahem.
> 
> Half-fag.


You did not just do that you stupid harlot.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 10, 2009)

Er.. yeah, Starfruit and grapes. I like loads of others, but they're my favourite.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 10, 2009)

I've tried dragonfruit, its nice.


----------



## Flazeah (Feb 10, 2009)

I've tried starfruit at a Malaysian restaurant - not actully in Malaysia. It was nice, but a biiit... I dunno, it was a bit like a lemon or lime or something, to me, but it definitely wasn't the nicest fruit I've tasted. My favourite fruits are probably raspberries sorta, and nectarines and grapes.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 10, 2009)

Not sure, I like most kinds. Apples and pears and bananas and strawberries and raspberries and peaches and nectarines and...

Also, I like kiwi, but I'm allergic so I can't eat it. :(


----------



## Murkrow (Feb 10, 2009)

Oranges easily. I went off them a bit when I tried to eat one whole and choked, but I still love the taste.


----------



## Beautiful Chaos (Feb 10, 2009)

I love raspberries.


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't eat an awful lot of fruit tbh. Screw balanced diets. I guess I'm quite partial to pineapple... most other fruits I've eaten are more in the "meh" pile. :D


----------



## Zuu (Feb 11, 2009)

Verne said:


> You did not just do that you stupid harlot.


The fuck _you_ gonna do about it?


----------



## blazheirio889 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love basically all fruit. At the top though, are dragonfruit, mangoes, and blackberries. They rock. :D


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 14, 2009)

I like watermelons, strawberries, mangoes, and bananas best.


----------



## Kyku (Feb 14, 2009)

Watermelon and cherries. I also really like green apples, oranges, lemons (I eat them really slowly cause there sour, but they taste nice), grapes, strawberries, passion fruit and bananas. I don't like apricots and pears.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Feb 14, 2009)

Apples, grapes and bananas are the only fruits I'll really eat. Oo

I'd like to try Starfruit, though...

Oh, and Banana's are my favorite. They go well on Peanut butter jell-*shot*


----------



## Alakazam (Feb 14, 2009)

Strawberries and pears are my favourite fruit.


----------



## Jetx (Feb 14, 2009)

I... don't actually like much fruit. :(

strawberries...?


----------



## @lex (Feb 14, 2009)

Tough... Hm...

Pear, watermelon, peach, cloudberry, raspberry, blueberry, orange...

...I guess.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 14, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> As are *Innocent smoothies,* which might be the greatest things ever ):


=o
I feel you. Smooooooothies~
Anyway, fruit >yucky green crap called "veggies" any day of the week.
I'd have to go with berries. Blueberries, specificlly, since New Jersey is a great place to get those little blue orbs, and I practically grew up on those.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 15, 2009)

Oooh, no, I love vegetables, too. Recently I've been addicted to cauliflower cheese and stuffed aubergines <3

But Innocent Smoothies are the greatest things ever. I can't pick a favourite because they're all so good.


----------



## Minish (Feb 15, 2009)

Apples. Specifically, Granny Smith's. <3 Green apples are the best. In fact, I like most fresh fruit, but I'm not allowed them so much anymore because they're so acidic and I tend to have about two or three a day, so yeah.

Now I have bananas and grapes a lot.

I can't stand most dried fruit. Especially raisins. >_>


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Feb 20, 2009)

YES DRAGONFRUIT AND STARFRUIT. I pratically grew up on those... At least, starfruit, because dragonfruit are sorta expensive, or, at least, more expansive than other fruits. I also love watermelons, apples, tangerines, all sorts of berries, pears, bananas, honeydews, cantaloupes, papayas, pomegranates, and, uh, everything else. 

I even like coconuts, especially the not ripe ones you can just drink out of. Those are goooood.... 

Raw tomatoes are good with brown sugar or dried prune powder. Pineapples should be eaten with a bit of salt or dried prune powder or else it'll burn your mouth. And pears are good with dried prune powder, too. 

Bananas are tasty when frozen. So are grapes, actually. 

I also love these special dried orange peel things that's very sour but still sweet at same time. 

And figs! Figs are great. I love both dried and fresh figs, although they do go bad rather fast. 

Fruits are awesome. I love them all.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 20, 2009)

tropical fruit FTW


----------



## ColorBlind (Feb 21, 2009)

My favorite fruits would be peaches, watermelons, mangos, pears, and possibly some other stuff I'm forgetting.  Fruits are awesome.


----------

